
PDF presentations on Data Mining, Bayesian Networks, Game Theory, Search Algorithms - coconutrandom
http://www.autonlab.org/tutorials/
======
brisance
Thanks to the submitter! That link is the best I've seen all year.

~~~
coconutrandom
Quite welcome! If anyone has more links, please share them. I'm trying to
learn things like: <http://www.divmod.org/trac/wiki/DivmodReverend>
<http://arctrix.com/nas/python/bpnn.py>

------
Jakob
Export one sheet on one page. How hard is it?

Why is it that so many people export PDFs with two slides on one page? We all
can use a printer. But scrolling with sheets like this is very annoying.

Good stuff though.

------
jimbokun
I used some of these to study for exams in another class that covered some of
the same material, and found them very useful.

------
paraschopra
I've read them all, very interesting indeed. Andrew Moore makes data mining
fun sans all math.

------
ivankirigin
Andrew Moore is brilliant.

------
ajju
These are really good!

